# Russian keyboard

## goretz

Hello. 

Where is updated wiki info about enabling russian keyboard. 

I'm new to Gentoo. Apparently I didn't choose any lingua use flags during compilations.

So, everything is strict vanilla english. I don't use russian that much, only need basic keyboard

switching for writing in gmail or other web apps. What would be the less complicated way to achieve this. Currently using somewhat minimal KDE 3.5.9 with gentoo kernel version 2.26.* 

Thanks. I speak and understand russian fluently. Don't be embarassed to answer in russian.

----------

## ArtSh

http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Index:Tutorials#.D0.9B.D0.BE.D0.BA.D0.B0.D0.BB.D0.B8.D0.B7.D0.B0.D1.86.D0.B8.D1.8F

Вообще, практически вся русская вики восстановлена, добавлены некоторые новые статьи...

----------

## friesia

А английская как?

----------

## ArtSh

судя по в сему в аналогичном состоянии...

----------

